# Benrus Electronic



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi all I own a benrus electronic technipower does any body anything about these. I have never seen inside one because it says open thru crystal has anybody got any pics bit of a novice and dont know how to put pics up yet


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Fairly sure that the Benrus Technipower has an ESA 9150 / 9154 Dynotron movement in it....like this one below. Some of the earlier Benrus electrics used the LIP R 148.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Fairly sure that the Benrus Technipower has an ESA 9150 / 9154 Dynotron movement in it....like this one below. Some of the earlier Benrus electrics used the LIP R 148.


Thanks for that paul looks nice inside


----------



## gary8146 (Nov 11, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Fairly sure that the Benrus Technipower has an ESA 9150 / 9154 Dynotron movement in it....like this one below. Some of the earlier Benrus electrics used the LIP R 148.
> ...


Hi,

I have a Benrus Technipower watch also and, without seeing the movement, I believe you are correct in saying it is a Dynotron. However I have seen some with a blunt second hand and mine has a Lip style lightning bolt second hand, similar to the R148 movement. Is there a reason for this difference ?


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

I have a Benrus Electromatic which has an ESA 9158 equal to a Hamilton 702.


----------

